# My first attempt at burning osage



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2013)

My first burn. Must be a burn day. Didn't come out like I wanted it to but it will work for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2013)

Tha


bluedot said:


> Looks good to me![/
> Thank you


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 29, 2013)

Try burning the next one a little more. Usually, when I think that I have burned one a little too much, it turns out just about right when finished.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I found that out I am going to


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you torch it to burn it or did you turn it at high speed with rag? I tried to use my propan torch on a bowl that was really thick & it cracke like crazy even though i was very slow about heating it, I was even holding bowl in my bare hands to keep it from getting too hot. I love the look but you must need something other than propane torch to get a good burn, maybe one of those super torches that they use for lighting those suflays or whatever they are called.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

I just used a little propane torch. My burning wasn't going well so I used a low flame an just hand turned the lathe to get it right.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks good. I found torch burning a little tricky. I was concentrating on the color, wanted a little more, a little more, and I set the wood on fire. 
Bad word, bad word, bad word. Now, I keep a spray bottle nearby before starting That procedure.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2013)

I


BarbS said:


> That looks good. I found torch burning a little tricky. I was concentrating on the color, wanted a little more, a little more, and I set the wood on fire.
> Bad word, bad word, bad word. Now, I keep a spray bottle nearby before starting That procedure.


 have a big bucket of water nearby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 29, 2013)

I use Mapp gas with a standard propane head. The Mapp gas is hotter burning so it chars the outside faster without letting as much heat sink into the core of the piece.

I spin the piece on the lathe at low speed and keep the torch moving. But, no matter what, you are going to crack one every now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

